# Someone has got to tell Shaq this



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

You know he bought Yao those 24 inch rims? 24 is an unlucky number in Chinese. It means Easy Death. Easy to die. Whatever. But only in Cantonese, not Mandarin... But still. He should've bought him 28 which literally means Easy Fortune... Easy to get rich and wealthy and crap.

This little piece of non-sense information bought to you by giordun


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

its all part of shaqs grand plan to once again become the most dominant centre in the NBA


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Actually 4 does mean death in Mandarin, that I'm certain of. That being said, Shaq doesn't have the brain capacity to figure something out like that.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Who is Shaq? The future is now and the future is Yao and Amare!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

free post...spam...IBTL...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

If the whole unlucky 24 thing bothers Yao, he can always call them 61 centimeter rims instead. Or "two footers".


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

So does this mean Kobe wears unlucky number?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

good point :laugh: Shaq really needs a few lessons on Chinese culture


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea and he toured China as well.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> its all part of shaqs grand plan to once again become the most dominant centre in the NBA


:laugh:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> So does this mean Kobe wears unlucky number?


do the lakers stink?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> do the lakers stink?


Good point.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol. 24 for the franchise. Ya then Mo Pete hit that 'Miracle Shot' which made Wizards lose one more and make their 1st round match up the Nets and they lost.

Damn it's all in the numbers haha.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Believe or not, 4 is getting favored in some cities of China. It's called hidden fortune. When you sing, dor, re, mi, fa, 4 is fa. Which means getting fortune. Ask your friends in China.


----------

